# Eheim Ecco 2236's filter tube diameter



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm having some problems finding out the inside/outside diameter of the eheim 2236 green tubing.

If someone knows or has a link please let me know

thank-you

Raymond


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The 2232, 2234 and 2236 ECCO's use the 4004940 (494) tubing that is 12 mm ID x 16 mm OD. This is 1/2" x 5/8".
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2235_2236_ecco_GB.pdf


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks for the link and the response left C much apperciated!
i guess i didn't look at their website careful enough


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Raymond

I'm glad to help. Unless you knew how to decode the tubing's 4004940 part number, it would be hard to find on Eheim's site.

Eheim tubing specs confuse many people because the ID and OD is listed metrically. Mike wrote a FAQ thread about it. Please note that he lists the ID only for the conversion and Eheim's part numbers aren't given. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/22183-eheim-metric-tubing-conversion.html

Left C


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Left C,

ah even better
thank-you for the link,

getting a custom tank build and then building my cabinet so need to re-hose the canister filters,

the eheim hoses are quite $$, but found a commercial hose place that sells all types of hoses hopefully they have it and cheaper , the clear home depot ones are too stiff for my liking

thanks!

Raymond


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks. I'm glad that it helped.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

rwong2k said:


> Hi Left C,
> 
> ah even better
> thank-you for the link,
> ...


Have you tried RV places, they sell hoses that are for drinking water safe and are alot cheaper than Eheim hose too.


----------

